# Stingrays for BAIT?



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Not a first time sharker by any means ,but I have never bothered to use stingrays. Need to know how,what size ray and how to get him on the hook also hook size and type.THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!STEVE.


----------



## drummerboy (Sep 11, 2004)

well neather am i, i saw on tv they were catching stingrays with a spear gun. but they had to cut them up or something caz they just stuck um in the cooler well good luck and never stick your hand in a sharks mouth. i saw it on tv and this guys hand got all cut up.
just use the fish bat


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

I like using about a 12" ray. For hooks i use 20/0 circles on each of the wings. To get the hooks in your going to have to use a rigging needle... and feed the 2 hook drops from the wings to the head of the ray. The great thing about rays is they stay on the hook for days and days. IF you dont hook up to anything just bring your line in leave the drops on and freeze the whole thing with the hooks still in and you will be set for your next trip. If you have a bigger ray.... cut out strips of the wings and use that with multiple hooks as well.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

When using rays you obviously dont have scent like a piece of cutbait, does the bloody scent matter?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I like a little bigger ray than animal, one between 15 & 18 inches is my favorite size. I also don't want one that is fresh. 
Rig the ray while its still frozen and let it lay in the sun for one to two days. Then attach it to your leader and yak it out. MAKE SURE YOU DON'T GET THE SMELL ON YOU it don't come off easy. You can use fresh ray for bait, but the sharks seem to like the taste of a half rotten one better. They can [email protected] sure find it easier.
Now for a little spam LOL: I make and sell what me and quite a few other people think is the finest rigging needle to be had. If you want one, send me a PM or Email. It also works on just about any other big bait.


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

I have been checking the bait shops...but haven't found any at all!!

Where do you get them this time of year?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

In Galvatraz, I usually find them at one of the bait shops along the I45 feeder road. There is also a bait shop called Coral's on 61st street between the bayou and the beach that usually has some.
The last rays I bought was 2 weeks ago at Bayou Baits, a bag with several small rays and two nice bait size ones cost me $5. At other times, I've seen the price of a decent size ray be as much as $20
Boudrouaux's(sorry about the spelling but spell check don't speak *******) in Winnie usually keeps some rays for bait. Trouble with boudrouaux's is you got to watch out that Jolly Roger don't buy em all up before you get there.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Hey Gundoctor shoot me some photos of your rigging needle please. I would like to see whatcha got. Thanks.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Hey Gundoctor shoot me some photos of your rigging needle please. I would like to see whatcha got. Thanks.


Here you go.
As you can see the handle folds so the needle can be stored in a 1inch tube. The shaft is 2ft long and made of 5/16 stainless steel. 
The handle is made of 1 inch aluminum. 
I get $31.5 for the needle shipped to you in a PVC storage tube. If you want just the needle and can pick it up. It runs $25. I get $3 for the storage tube.

To use the needle, you have to make your hook drops with a loop at the top end. The needle is stuck in the bait at the point where you want the hook drop to exit the bait. The needle is then shoved through the bait until the point exits the bait where you want the hook to be.
Then the loop on the hook drop is put into the notch just behind the point of the needle. Then its a simple matter of pulling the hook drop through the bait and attaching it to the rest of your leader.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Not a first time sharker by any means ,but I have never bothered to use stingrays. Need to know how,what size ray and how to get him on the hook also hook size and type.THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!!!!!STEVE.


The size of the ray should match what combo you are putting it on. Don't put a 24" ray on a penn 309. Bigger reels need bigger baits. I like a pie plate size ray whole for a 12/0. For a 6/0 I will cut a pie plate ray in half. Rays are about the toughest bait you can get. Like said before they can be used many times until hit or the smell just gets to bad. The sharks seem to find them good even if fishing with them whole. The most important thing about fishing with rays is the hook placemnt. Sharks will hit and miss the hooks often when fishing with rays.Bull sharks are the worst about missing the hooks.I like 20/0 circles with the points toward the wings. Sharks tend to hit the wings first, this is not every time. I will thread the hook through the ray until the point is up and slighly offset from the center or the ray.


----------

